# How long does clomid stay in your system?



## Toptack

Hi all

I've heard that clomid can stay in your system for some time after you finish taking it, and during that time it can adversely affect blood tests (by raising fsh etc). Does anybody know whether this is true? I'm having trouble getting hold of my FS to check and I'm due more bloods in a couple of days.

Thanks
x


----------



## Mahogany

The best advice I was given regarding my clomid cycles was....."don't worry about it"

I had went into the hospital for something, can't remember, but began asking a nurse questions about clomid success and how it works and so on.

She looked at me a said, all three of her kids were conceive through clomid cycles. She told me the more you inquiry, the more you stress. She told me to stop worrying about it and let my body repsond to it.....

I did just that, I took my clomid as doc adviced and used a OPKit when I was suppose to and got my BFP by month 3 on clomid.

So I want to spread this message to you....don't over analyze...just let it work.


----------

